# 100% VG juices



## vicTor (13/11/17)

who stocks 100% VG juices in Joburg area please


----------



## Mida Khan (14/11/17)

vicTor said:


> who stocks 100% VG juices in Joburg area please


Hi Victor

Ace of Vapes has Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai in 100% VG

https://www.ripevapes.com/product/coconut-thai/

Whatsapp me on 0606303779 for any further info

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/11/17)

@vicTor All Day Vapes will make your juices to your specification. And they have very interesting flavours! I don't know where they're based because I always order online.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor (14/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @vicTor All Day Vapes will make your juices to your specification. And they have very interesting flavours! I don't know where they're based because I always order online.




thanks ! @Hooked


----------



## Stosta (15/11/17)

Not sure if you have yet, but as @Hooked said, @YeOldeOke is the man you want to speak to, check out his thread...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pg-allergy.t44144/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (15/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Not sure if you have yet, but as @Hooked said, @YeOldeOke is the man you want to speak to, check out his thread...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pg-allergy.t44144/




hi @Stosta 

yes thanks been in touch, there is hope !

have a good day


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Another vendor that has offered juice with custom PG/VG ratios is Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (15/11/17)

Silver said:


> Another vendor that has offered juice with custom PG/VG ratios is Vapour Mountain



thanks !! @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

